# Jobs?



## Danbern61 (Oct 15, 2012)

We are a middle aged couple (Very early 50's!) with experience of managing 4 and 5 star Gold B&B's in The Lake District and Yorkshire. We were wondering if there were any opportunities for us to do similar work abroad. It may be that there isn't, but if you don't ask you don't get. If you know of any opportunities, or can offer any help/advice we would appreciate it. 

This is very much an initial test the waters type of post, but every journey starts with a single step!

We do have a "family" of 2 small dogs...


----------

